# Flavour RTA's



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

Flavour RTA’s

I have tested more than a few RTA’s of late and for me, the flavour with my menthol litchi juice the top 4 are Skyline, Dvarw DL, Taifun GT IV and Kayfun Five² in that order! About practicality considering juice capacity, ease of rebuild, wicking and general usage the Dvarw DL wins.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SHiBBY (1/6/18)

Rob, for the love of all things good and sacred, please tell me what the names are of those first 3 mods. Because your hand is the only place I've ever seen them. What is this sorcery!

Thanks for the info. These are the type of things I tend to Google. Thanks to you, I don't have to


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Rob, for the love of all things good and sacred, please tell me what the names are of those first 3 mods. Because your hand is the only place I've ever seen them. What is this sorcery!
> 
> Thanks for the info. These are the type of things I tend to Google. Thanks to you, I don't have to



@SHiBBY - From left to right.
CLZ X with Dvarw DL - Finland/Hungary
SolarStom with Dvarw DL - Malaysia/Hungary
Bar V3 with Gold Skyline - USA/Greece
Vape Droid with Taifun GT IV - Germany/Germany
Wapari 26650 with Kayfun Five² - Finland/Designed in Russia and made in Germany

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SHiBBY (1/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @SHiBBY - From left to right.
> CLZ X with Dvarw DL - *Finland/Hungary*
> SolarStom with Dvarw DL - *Malaysia/Hungary*
> Bar V3 with Gold Skyline - *USA/Greece*
> ...



Aaah, it all makes sense now. So these are not available locally I take it? You bought it on your many travels?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Aaah, it all makes sense now. So these are not available locally I take it? You bought it on your many travels?



Some I got on my travels but the mods I ordered and imported myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

All imported... Droid I got in Paris last year and the Taifun GT IV and Kayfun Five² I got in Stuttgart on my last trip.


----------



## Andre (1/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @SHiBBY - From left to right.
> CLZ X with Dvarw DL - Finland/Hungary
> SolarStom with Dvarw DL - Malaysia/Hungary
> Bar V3 with Gold Skyline - USA/Greece
> ...


SolarStorm is my favourite @Rob Fisher. The one from your blue block is going to beat the current one.
Agree the Dvarw (MTL in my case) is the most no frills tank ever, and it delivers too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/18)

Andre said:


> SolarStorm is my favourite @Rob Fisher. The one from your blue block is going to beat the current one.
> Agree the Dvarw (MTL in my case) is the most no frills tank ever, and it delivers too.



I must say I'm totally taken with the SolarStorm and used pretty much nothing else on my trip and before and after... And the added bonus is they made a special catchcup for us... 24mm for our Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/18)

Love this thread @Rob Fisher
Would be great to hear comments over time as new tanks come in and/or you notice different things with existing tanks.

I only have the Skyline and Dvarw DL - more playing on the Dvarw required, but I am in heaven with the flavour on the Skyline so far... (Also fruity menthols, in my case LIT Sidechick plus menthol)


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/18)

Silver said:


> Love this thread @Rob Fisher
> Would be great to hear comments over time as new tanks come in and/or you notice different things with existing tanks.
> 
> I only have the Skyline and Dvarw DL - more playing on the Dvarw required, but I am in heaven with the flavour on the Skyline so far...



Hi Ho @Silver you chose the two best RTA's. I just don't use my Skylines that much anymore because of the small juice capacity and the pain in refilling... but with that being said I'm actually using it right now. 

I only have one more new RTA to play with and that's the Flash-e-Vapor RTA and some of the others I will keep playing with and tweaking and some will be cleaned and put into the display cabinet... but I will revisit all of them from time to time and tweak my comments as I get to know them better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (2/6/18)

Must say you had me concerned there for a while uncle @Rob Fisher. Glad to hear the Dvarw still rates highly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

Tai said:


> Must say you had me concerned there for a while uncle @Rob Fisher. Glad to hear the Dvarw still rates highly



Can relate @Tai 
I get nervous when @Rob Fisher posts about a new device because if it performs well for a while he is going to convince me to get it. And usually I do. But recently I have been resisting quite well - i only get something if its a must have. 
Also happy the Skyline and Dvarw rate highly

Reactions: Like 1


----------

